# All comics related to technology. (Low bandwidth warning - lot of images!)



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello!

This is going to be a fun thread. I love tech comics and am sure many people here do to. So, post any all the genuinely funny tech comics you come across in this thread for all of us to see. There are a few rules. Please adhere to them! It will be more fun if you do.

Please post only one comic in one post.
Please link the comic itself to the source page. The format is this:
	
	



```
[url=*www.i-got-the-comic-from-here.com/][img]*www.i-got-the-comic-from-here.com/this-is-the-comic.gif[/ img][ /url]
```

No double posting.
Before posting the next comic, you have to rate the previous one using these codes:
	
	



```
Rating 05: [img]*img172.imageshack.us/img172/5545/rating05ty1.gif[ /img]
Rating 10: [img]*img455.imageshack.us/img455/8130/rating10wi6.gif[/ img]
Rating 15: [img]*img455.imageshack.us/img455/4708/rating15ns1.gif[ /img]
Rating 20: [img]*img67.imageshack.us/img67/1783/rating20xk5.gif[/ img]
Rating 25: [img]*img67.imageshack.us/img67/7500/rating25al9.gif[ /img]
Rating 30: [img]*img67.imageshack.us/img67/7851/rating30ty2.gif[/ img]
Rating 35: [img]*img455.imageshack.us/img455/3615/rating35sc8.gif[ /img]
Rating 40: [img]*img455.imageshack.us/img455/1521/rating40kn2.gif[/ img]
Rating 45: [img]*img455.imageshack.us/img455/3929/rating45as0.gif[ /img]
Rating 50: [img]*img378.imageshack.us/img378/6329/rating50np2.gif[/ img]
```
Any comments about it are optional.
No posts are to be made only for commenting on comics. (Posting a new comic is compulsory.)
You can only comment on the latest comic, i.e. the one immediately before yours.
Any sort of tech comics are allowed. They can make fun of any company (including, but not limited to, Apple, Microsoft, Red Hat, Fedora, Nokia, whatever) or its users or anything.
Comics should strictly be about technology only.
No offensive or explicit comic or comment is to be posted. Comics that contain offensive words are not allowed.
Coments are supposed to be read-only. That is, no one is allowed to reply to anyone's comments.
Have fun! 

Please do contribute and keep the thread alive! Thank you!
__________
OK. Here goes the first one:

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/916.gif​


What do you think of it?


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 1, 2007)

^^^^ everything is natural, u cant create anything, so computers too are a part of nature


----------



## aryayush (Feb 1, 2007)

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/5545/rating05ty1.gif

Comment: No comic posted. 

Here's one for Firefox fans (though I am certainly not one of them):

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/perspective.png​


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/924.gif​


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

*Why are Vista sales slow?*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/927.gif

Steve Ballmer explains why Vista isn't flying off the shelves.
​


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2007)

*The real reason Cisco and Apple settled.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/929.gif



Related to this: Behind the scenes info on the Cisco deal *forums.wirenine.com/images/smilies/animated/roflmao.gif​


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a cool comic

Ctrl+Alt+Del

*www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/wallpapers/ethan1600.jpg
__________
and another

*nuwen.net/img/links/cad20040723.png


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2007)

*img455.imageshack.us/img455/8130/rating10wi6.gif
Gaming is not exactly my strong suit.

neelakantankk, please provide links to the sources in future! 

*The First BitTorrent*

*torrentfreak.com//images/worldsfirstbittorrent.jpg​


----------



## neelakantankk (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry  

Well here's a link for more Ctrl+Alt+Del

*www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks to tech_mastermind for the rep!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mac. Nobody gives a ****.*

*www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comics/20060513.jpg

​


----------



## shaunak (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ ROFL!!!!! 
Great1!

*www.dilbert.com/wash/pcnpixel/archive/images/pcnpixel23665460070219.gif


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow...
The best thread in the digit forum...I hv ever seen!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2007)

People do not seem to be interested in this thread actually. 
I am sure a lot of people read online comics but there are few who are posting them here.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 27, 2007)

this IS a sticky material


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 17, 2007)

I got this one from e-mail. 
(Actually I was searching for my thread on wallpapers and found this thread. Really Liked it.)

*i176.photobucket.com/albums/w197/Quiz_Master/RT_Comic_Ep42_Sins.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2007)

*img455.imageshack.us/img455/4708/rating15ns1.gif

Maybe I'm just dumb, but I didn't get that. 


OK, here's a very funny one:

*The real reason Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard" is late...*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/948.gif​
LOL! This is one of their funniest comics yet; literally had me rolling on my bed (I would hate to do it on the floor!). 
But it did absolutely nothing to better my mood or soothe my anger about the delay.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hello, I'm Linux.*

*www.duelinganalogs.com/comics/2007-04-02.png​
  

Thanks to *amitava82* for this one.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 21, 2007)

LOLs all over the place. Nice thread. Keep em' coming!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 21, 2007)

great thread people.....keep posting


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2007)

This is not a comic (and I apologise for the diversion) but it is funnier that all the comics in this thread put together.

*Windows was the first operating system to develop a mouse for use with PCs.*

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/7830/dsc00276ux4.jpg​
Yeah, sure! I guess it also ran on Apple IIgs, because that is the computer the dude in the picture is using. LOL!  Hah! Hah! Ha! Ha... 

Click on the picture to know a little more about it.

_(I posted this here to avoid the flame war that generally follows such posts. Hopefully, this thread will be spared.)_


----------



## anandk (Apr 21, 2007)

ya ... the 'mother' of all funny threads !


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2007)

*Don't believe it or not!*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/951.gif​
  

Though I think that hack is a pretty serious issue, I have to say these guys pick the perfect things to make comics on.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2007)

No wonder those ants don't die so quickly.... what about mosquitoes and house flies? What's their survival capability under water?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2007)

So you sit at home trying to kill ants, dude!


----------



## aryayush (May 7, 2007)

*Ten things we hate about Apple...*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/957.gif​


Even I hate the fact that Apple products are getting too popular and that the product placement in movies is distracting.


----------



## aryayush (May 9, 2007)

*The End is Coming*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/958.gif​


Which banner would you carry!


----------



## goobimama (May 9, 2007)

I just noticed the "constantly distracted by apple product placement we see" thing in your earliest post. So true!


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

LOL! Tell me about it. I am a constant pain for my friends. 

*An even greener Apple...*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/960.gif​

Gotta love the guest appearance by the richest man on Earth!


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2007)

*Mac and PC: Touche.*

*ic1.deviantart.com/fs11/i/2006/224/4/7/Mac_and_PC__Touche__by_alpha_art.png​


Yeah, it sucks that Apple isn't doing much about gaming on the Mac.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2007)

*Jobs and Gates, the reunion*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/967.gif

Awww, it's a sentimental journey.​


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*www.commodore.ca/misc/jokes/Linux-vs-Microsoft.jpg
*www.commodore.ca/misc/jokes/Linux-vs-Microsoft.jpg
*checkengineusa.com/dennislembree/blog/media/runs_notepad_fast.gif
*checkengineusa.com/dennislembree/blog/media/runs_notepad_fast.gif
*www.theserverside.net/tt/cartoons/LonghornLinux/LonghornLinux.jpg
*www.theserverside.net/tt/cartoons/LonghornLinux/LonghornLinux.jpg


*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/829.gif
^^ new evangelists?
*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/829.gif


----------



## aryayush (Jun 8, 2007)

*How to get an iPhone.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/969.gif

Step one... deal with your current phone.​


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

*Jobs presents new iPhone features.*

*labs.involutive.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/wwdc-2007.jpg

Steve Jobs is presenting new iPhone features… the Reality Distortion Field has been activated!​


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2007)

*Secrets of Leopard!*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/970.gif

Steve lets us in on a few secrets.​


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 13, 2007)

*joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/961.gif


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2007)

That one with the Reality Distortion field is too good.... LOL


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

*It's Almost Here*

*wpcomics.washingtonpost.com/feature/07/06/21/wpnan070621.gif​


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 26, 2007)

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/548.png


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL! That's one's funny.  

Dunno how I missed that one. Must be more than nine months old.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 26, 2007)

*www.packetshaped.com/comics/060619.jpg

*respublica.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/jd070110.gif

*www.cagle.com/working/051014/branch.gif

*www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-Fun/df9910/df991019.jpg


----------



## Asfaq (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow.. awesome thread! Thanks for all the fun guys


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 26, 2007)

*www.penny-arcade.com/images/2003/20030630h.gif


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL! Dude, that is such a great comic. Ha! Ha!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 27, 2007)

*T**his picture is not a comic but its a funny picture related to technology




*
*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/03/17032007017-thumb.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

Again, not a comic, but I can't find that funny pictures thread around here:

Which one was it anyway?
*www.37signals.com/svn/images/502857289_d764b9e84a.jpg


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 27, 2007)

goobi, many have been left out again. 

Windows XP Home/Pro/32bit/64bit/SP2 - Try permutations and combinations to arrive at all possible combis! 

Windows 98/98SE

Windows 2000/SP1/SP2/SP3/SP4

Windows 2003 Server/SP1/32bit/64bit


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2007)

LOL!

@goobi, is that an actual screenshot or is it doctored?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> *www.penny-arcade.com/images/2003/20030630h.gif



:ROFL


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 28, 2007)

*www.worth1000.com/entries/294500/294602PVXt_w.jpg



*www.worth1000.com/entries/294500/294583kPRO_w.jpg

*i-surgery; forget the hassle of taking our ipod in and out of your pocket all the time. just dont ask where to plug in the power cord
*

Click below Link for More:
*www.worth1000.com/cache/gallery/contestcache.asp?contest_id=13700&display=photoshop


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 28, 2007)

Images of isurgery are not visible? Please correct the url.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 28, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Images of isurgery are not visible? Please correct the url.



What ...Where? Its fine in here


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2007)

*Getting away from the iPhone hype.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/978.gif

Proves impossible...​


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice yaar
rotBl
roll on the bed laughing


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 29, 2007)

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/690.gif

*medicalpda.net/img/pda_ipod_steth2.gif

*medicalpda.net/img/pda_cranial_ipod.gif

*www.ipod-club.com/img/zstored/fun10.jpg

*jeffreysimms.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/iphone.jpg

  

*www.sheldoncomics.com/strips/sd070110.gif

*files.redvsblue.com/web/images/comic/RT_Comic_Ep41_Kidney.jpg


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 29, 2007)

*joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/976.gif


*joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/973.gif


*joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/977.gif


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2007)

ROFL! That one with the roses takes the cake...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Microsoft's Plot To Kill Linux Busted*

cant stop posting this one 
* Microsoft's Plot To Kill Linux Busted
*reg patent FUD against open source by M$*
* *www.flixya.com/content_photos/files/theblogger8909.jpg
*www.flixya.com/photo/8909/Microsofts_Plot_To_Kill_Linux_Busted


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 6, 2007)

*www.net.hr/2007/05/28/0047007.23.jpg


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 7, 2007)

Rofl :d


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2007)

*A Green Gym.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/983.gif

Lose weight! Get fit! Low carbon footprint.​


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol

*joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/802.gif


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2007)

I've seen that one before. Awesomely funny! 


*An International iCrisis.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/979.gif

The rest of the world doth protest!​


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 21, 2007)

funniest technology pictures, could not find link to images, hence page link[ /url]


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2007)

*A boy named LOL.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/980.gif

Is it any better than "Sue"?​


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 23, 2007)

i didn't get this one.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

*Dvorak likes his Mac!*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/990.gif

... and a bunch of idioms freeze over!​
  

I knew this was coming. I was dead sure there would be a JoT for this unprecedented event. I'm not going to post a link to the column it is related to because the stupid author (if you can call him that) does not deserve any hits for his constant bullshit!


Another one...

*www.offthemarkcartoons.com/cartoons/2003-10-12.gif


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2007)

This comic strip was shown to me by Vivek(nemesis) today and I found it really funny 

Source - *www.userfriendly.org*www.userfriendly.org/cartoons/archives/07jul/uf010526.gif

Offtopic: Its been so long since I've been on the internet that I actually forgot the vB codes. Heh.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2007)

hahahaha..LMAO - "*WYSIWTF*"


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2007)

That fakesteve pulled a good one off that John Dvorak...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/6909/striphandlerwv2.gif


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*fc02.deviantart.com/fs6/i/2005/105/a/1/Kill_Bill_by_antunesrj.jpg

 LOL! This one is damn funny.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2007)

Common. Give Gates some credit. He would have at least been able to afford a Macbook Pro. 

Can I make a request that people post these images along with a link to the image? I find it hard using dialup as it loads all the previous images before it reaches the new ones....

just a simple *www.porn.com/angelina.jpg would do...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

When you click on any of my images, they'll take you to the original page.

Kind of defeats the purpose though. 

Why are _you_ on dial-up anyway?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

Well they don't show any border/box until they actually start loading. So I can't click on em. Anyway forget it. I thought you knew I didn't have broadband at home...

Here's one in the spirit of 300. 
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/1806/sparta11ps2.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

... I did? You might've mentioned it. I have a pretty poor memory.

BTW, your love for _300_ is clouding your sense of humour.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*iPhone Love.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/993thumb.gif

They make such a geeky couple.​
  

(Click on the thumbnail to see the comic. Changed on request of goobimama.)


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 3, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 4, 2007)

*i19.tinypic.com/4z3gwvb.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 4, 2007)

this thread is more abt apple stuff !!! i found only few funny !


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

That is because I'm taking the most interest. If more people start posting, I'm sure you'll see more variety. One size doesn't fit all anyway.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums/ATgAAAAibRXBIsa0U6Ao8Op--vx-Y_Le7rJX5la_uOVo7mdY3-swCpjwyoG1u9R8O_Lv-5uleNKZ9tT1_Ih1xR82fR-aAJtU9VD2C4v6FCJZGengxjSnmjkU0i6k2g.jpg




*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums/ATgAAADwKAoFiys5VgezTERTe5Yt46w_828JDoHSrcc_e5GWuL5zxy7oH5qKBxk3b4ESKs9CAvYKkx2rir85yZrcsCLKAJtU9VB4DFN_bJd9sH2-Yw55OtZLp5eJQw.jpg

 *Software business*
 

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums/ATgAAAAtaO09hkRcyisH9K1h5-LDh--1M3gvEhFReJL2Dy1Jo1cfr0GU_GcACwR07qLxbMIhdyHh9nD5T1Frdpy4OzUxAJtU9VDtSlkBPes3ZdloSMOsU8m-CitFAw.jpg

source : My friend's orkut album


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> *images.orkut.com/orkut/albums/ATgAAADwKAoFiys5VgezTERTe5Yt46w_828JDoHSrcc_e5GWuL5zxy7oH5qKBxk3b4ESKs9CAvYKkx2rir85yZrcsCLKAJtU9VB4DFN_bJd9sH2-Yw55OtZLp5eJQw.jpg
> 
> *Software business*



Lolz....repped u


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2007)

have a look at my thread too for many funny pics 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64086


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

The trail software one was awesome!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*blaugh.com/cartoons/070709_thought_provoker.gif


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

I just ran across this very funny comic. JoT was wondering how Apple would deal with the dreaded "Intel Inside" sticker when they announced their decision to switch to Intel processors:

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/696thumb.gif

I loved the Mac Pro one. _"Intel over there!"_ LOL!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2007)

*www.keynote2keynote.com/wp-content/uploads/joy_iphone.gif


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

While we're on the Intel topic, here's another one:

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/693thumb.gif

It is a mockery of the cultish nature of Mac users, but it is pretty darn funny.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 11, 2007)

This comic is not strictly tech related, more to do with RPGs, but WTH 
*nodwick.humor.gamespy.com/ffn/index.php?date=2007-07-25


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

That one whizzed right past my ear!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2007)

*www.image-load.eu/out.php/i3797_naamloos.PNG

(also note the free Windows XP CD key  )


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2007)

That was the funniest picture I've ever seen in my life. Who cares about the free CD key!


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2007)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1176/1172090604_ec5cccb1c6.jpg

This Worth1000 member created a concept headstone for Steve Jobs, called the "iGrave". It includes a Belkin dock and preloaded songs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^^ iGrave.....ifuneral photos !!  really cool and funny !


----------



## chinmay (Aug 22, 2007)

Isn't 'fatal error' a Windows only concept? Steve jobs would never want it written on his iGrave


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2007)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1408/1242169982_574270dcff_o.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

This is an oldie, but it is very funny:

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/853.gif​


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

integrity of steve jobs keynote secrets ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

Few more

 *images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/a/a0/Apple_iHeil.jpg/460px-Apple_iHeil.jpg

*images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/b/b7/Apple_iKKK.jpg/460px-Apple_iKKK.jpg

*images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/7/7f/Apple_iTrip.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2007)

WOW! These are so funny.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 1, 2007)

*blaugh.com/cartoons/070130_the_vista_ultimate.gif
*blaugh.com/cartoons/070130_the_vista_ultimate.gif
*www.applereporter.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/vista_experience.jpg
*www.applereporter.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/vista_experience.jpg
^^^


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 1, 2007)

*dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2007091357901.gif


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2007)

@praka123
I like the first one. It's funny. 
The second one has a huge gaping hole though - Windows XP is anything but comfortable! 

Please link to the page you got the comics from, not just the links to the image. We can already see the image; we don't need the link to it. What we would like is a link to the page you found the comic on. Thanks and keep contributing! This is shaping up to be an awesome thread. I wish there was more variety.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2007)

not a comic but didnt want to start a new thread for just this:

apple got the wrong fruit 

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/ban11.jpg

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/ban1.jpg

arya planning on something like this


----------



## azzu (Sep 3, 2007)

kool one imav its Xellent


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 3, 2007)

nice ones
keep 'em cuming


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

*What should we do with Double posters?*

I will try to avoid "Double Post"  

*i24.photobucket.com/albums/c33/bobzilla2/doubleposter.gif


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. Double posters are a bunch of jerks. I hate it.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

i love the way the guy jumps and kicks its too cool


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2007)

I forgot to add, it is not only irritating, it is a very moronic thing to do too. I mean, how hard is it to hit the damn 'Edit' button, man! Seriously. I would never...

... uh... oops!


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

now how hard was it for u to hit the edit button and edit ur previous post


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2007)

*NBC Makes Excellent Business Decisions*

*hijinksensue.com/comics/2007-09-03-nbc-itunes.jpg


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

ESCAPE 

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/6100/img46dec77f2c403sb8.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! 

That's too funny.


----------



## casanova (Sep 6, 2007)

Just an amazing thread. Great work. I wish I can contribute soon


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

*Some reasons for the iPhone price drop...*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1005.gif

Why did Apple drop 200 bucks off the iPhone's price?​
  

I simply love the depiction of the last two reasons.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

[COLOUR="Sh!t"]*Save the Zunes!*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1006.gif

They are in danger of extinction... what, is that a smile on your face?​
  [/COLOUR]


----------



## casanova (Sep 13, 2007)

Received this in mail. Its a gif so will need to click on the link

Title: How fire was invented

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/5249/fireinventedmh2.th.gif


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ LOL good one  .. we forget even the basics when it comes to GOOGLE


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

*www.myextralife.com/strips/09-07-2007.gif

*www.myextralife.com/strips/08-27-2007.gif


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 14, 2007)

For those of you who are familiar with the PC v/s MAC series, here's one from that..  


*www.innovationcreators.com/WindowsLiveWriter/AppleVsMicrosoft_EC33/image%7B0%7D%5B5%5D.png


----------



## aryayush (Sep 14, 2007)

This one's quite old... and very funny. LOL! 

I love shady_inc's first one. I know it is making fun of people like me but WTH! You can't enjoy life if can't sit back and laugh at yourself every once in a while. 

The fire one is awesome. Great work, guys. Keep the thread alive. It is fun.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 14, 2007)

Hehe....real funny.... 

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/8472/01425sz1i12087100ly5.gif

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/5953/01425sz1i10216900sf9.gif

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/5751/sz1i10216900jf3.gif

Source


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

^first one is too nice!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 14, 2007)

Steve Jobs first apology Letter

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1008.gif


----------



## aryayush (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL! This last one was awesome.  Ha! Ha!

The second one in shady_inc's post was also very funny. "Ignore". Ha! Ha!


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

aww man this thread is the best thread man, wth are the mods doing make this sticky right away


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2007)

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/1697/stressreductionkitpo1.jpg


----------



## ilugd (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ tried. Couldn't say much for side effects though..
LOL


----------



## aryayush (Sep 16, 2007)

@gx_saurav
Please stick to technology related comics! There are already a few threads dedicated to posting funny pictures. We don't want this to be another one of those. Only "comics related to technology" please!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^ @arya, why isn't it technology related. All windows users should have that kit. I am planning to distribute to all users in my office


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 17, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> ^^^ @arya, why isn't it technology related. All windows users should have that kit. I am planning to distribute to all users in my office


 
The only thing is it missed the Windows Trademark Sign. Windows(R) XP(TM)

Here's what it should have really looked like so that it had something to do with technology

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/9528/stressreductionkitpo1pi9.jpg
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/9528/stressreductionkitpo1pi9.d22e492e56.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^ cool !! !


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2007)

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/40sondacurb/lbo050606.gifhttp://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/40sondacurb/lbo050606.gif


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

That image does not exist, Milind.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 17, 2007)

@help_is_here: LOL, good one. Printed and stuck on my office table.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 17, 2007)

*www.userfriendly.org/cartoons/archives/07sep/uf010715.gif

Source

*www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2814780070917.gif

Source


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

The first one was pretty cool! 

*The iPod Embarrassment Effect*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1009.gif

What's gonna make you cringe?​


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^


----------



## eggman (Sep 17, 2007)

Ha ha..............Hillary Duff one was awesome......


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

*Leopard, please don't...*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1012.gif

Wishing and hoping and thinking and praying...​


----------



## ilugd (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ Lol.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2007)

*iPhone Wars*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1013.jpg

Yeah sure, it's been done a million times before, but really, who doesn't love a good Star Wars poster parody?​


----------



## aryayush (Sep 28, 2007)

*Geek Meditation*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1014.gif

Repeat after me... ohm!​


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ROFL!!! why dont mods make this thread sticky man people have trouble finding this


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ^^ROFL!!! why dont mods make this thread sticky man people have trouble finding this



Use search ... keyword "Funny" and username "aryayush" . 

PS:I mean no offence arya. 

EDIT: By mistake I quoted gauravakaasid, now corrected to entrana's quote.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 28, 2007)

That's actually a huge compliment. My chest has swelled to twice its size.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ^^ROFL!!! why dont mods make this thread sticky man people have trouble finding this



Yup this should be made sticky.Other useless sticky threads should be removed.

Like this one:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39803

Has not even completed 1000 views.Certainly not a sticky material..


----------



## casanova (Sep 28, 2007)

Really funny arya. No meditation for me though


----------



## aryayush (Sep 28, 2007)

*Shrinking Self Esteem*

*blaugh.com/cartoons/070702_stop_blogging.gif

LOL! This one is great.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ 
ROFL .. excellent


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2007)

*A few reasons why facebook is worth 15 billion...*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1015.gif

Don't mind us, we're just jealous.​


----------



## aryayush (Oct 3, 2007)

*Stages of a Relationship with Apple Inc.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1016.gif

I can change her, I know I can!​


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 8, 2007)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/perspective.png

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/blogofractal.png

Source


----------



## aryayush (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL! I posted the first one a while ago though.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 10, 2007)

*A crap and absolutely useless Microsoft advertisement made funny by just three tiny edits.*

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/9637/borgadpm0.jpg

LOL! This is so damn funny! 

See if you can spot all three?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 10, 2007)

Does the third one here refers to 666 arya? 

Other 2 are obvious.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL! Yes, it does. Good job. 

:: pats on the back ::


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png

 Aptly titled Exploits of a Mom ...lolz *xkcd.com rox!!!


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 12, 2007)

Not really tech related,but funny nevertheless...

*i21.photobucket.com/albums/b260/thatonekid393/SticksandStones520x147-1.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Oct 13, 2007)

*Pay what you want.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1020.gif

Radiohead inspires the boss...​


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

*blog.wired.com/cultofmac/1996-macaddict-mac-vs-pc.jpg
1996-macaddict-mac-vs-pc.jpg
*blog.wired.com/cultofmac/1996-macaddict-mac-vs-pc.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2007)

Things to do when your collegue is away

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2627/things-to-do-when-your-collegues-away-1.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2628/things-to-do-when-your-collegues-away-2.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2629/things-to-do-when-your-collegues-away-3.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2630/things-to-do-when-your-collegues-away-5.jpg

*www.davidpbrown.co.uk/jokes/when-your-collegue-is-away.html


----------



## aryayush (Oct 17, 2007)

Please stick to comics, guys! 

*First in line to get Leopard!*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1022.gif

Who's on first? And Where's second?​


----------



## aryayush (Oct 19, 2007)

*Steve spells it out.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1023.gif

He's a shoo-in, right?​


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 20, 2007)

A really hilarious one!!!   

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/not_really_into_pokemon.png

Source


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 20, 2007)

^^superb......


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

ROFL @shady


----------



## aryayush (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL! That's good stuff. 

This is why I love this thread!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 24, 2007)

*Steve reads Walt's Free My Phone*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1025.gif

Just you wait, it'll happen.​


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 25, 2007)

^^Nice!!

You need to know what Guitar hero is before having a look at this strip!!!

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/music_knowledge.png

@ aryayush: Seems like we two are the only contributors to this thread now..


----------



## casanova (Oct 25, 2007)

Pokemon was really funny shady


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 27, 2007)

Another funny one I found.

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/facebook.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 28, 2007)

I like this one

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5599/brainupgradeeb9.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

i found this funny... if u are really geeky.. u'll know why 

*content.ytmnd.com/content/5/7/e/57e5003796614aec95886022efbb7839.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know what to say about the comic but let me tell you that the Power Mac G4 Cube was just the sexiest thing Apple ever designed and that's including the new iMac, MacBook Pro, second generation Nano, iPhone and iPod touch. It's a shame it bombed. If Apple ever revives it, I'll be first in line to buy one of those.

Please stick to comics though, guys and link to the source. Thanks and keep 'em coming, I say!


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2007)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/ballmer_peak.png


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL! Ha! Ha! 

You made my day.

______________________________________

*Apple's Trojan OS?*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1027.gif

Like flies to the honey pot.​
  

I think I know a couple of people on this forum who can instantly relate to this particular comic.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2007)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png


*E-Bay Bobcat:*
*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/a-minus-minus.png


*Piz Plz:
*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/pix_plz.png
*



*Intresting Life:*
*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/interesting_life.png

LAst one is f****** real, see the black-n-white life of a busy man and the colorful one of an adventurer.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ yeah, this was really funny.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 31, 2007)

A suggestion: While posting XKCD images, do post the creator's hover text that accompanies it, it adds and completes the fun


----------



## ilugd (Nov 2, 2007)

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/5527/ed5ez3.th.gif

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/3031/ed3pg6.th.gif

*img250.imageshack.us/img250/4755/ed16ps2.th.gif

*img250.imageshack.us/img250/7364/ed18au2.th.gif


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL damn funny guys  .. keep it up  .. I really liked the Programmer Vs Alcohol post


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2007)

F10
*enpwnment.com/images/comics/enpwnment.com_0006.jpg

Grenade Bounce
*enpwnment.com/images/comics/enpwnment.com_0013.jpg
Loading....
*enpwnment.com/images/comics/enpwnment.com_0016.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome... CS freaks in my coll will die laughing over this.. lolz


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL! Love the F10 one.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

*say no to apple*

*Never Bite an Apple, it dont like u!*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2389/1918137729_7278811e2e.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^ LOL.it hurts to be a apple user?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

That's gross...

See these two. The first one is made by some Microsoft employee(s) with a good sense of humour:

*cache.gizmodo.com/gadgets/images/iProduct.gif


This second one is the response to the first one by Apple fans:

*cache.gizmodo.com/gadgets/images/AppleHaters.gif


Pretty funny, huh?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1032.gif


*
Very True !*


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2007)

*Warning : Donot drink tea/coffee/juice/booz while reading this thread.. I almost spilled/spit tea on my laptop *


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> *Warning : Donot drink tea/coffee/juice/booz while reading this thread.. I almost spilled/spit tea on my laptop *



Why?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^Cause I almost spilled my hot tea after looking at the pics ..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y
I am sure you did not interpret it correctly because if you had, you wouldn't have particularly enjoyed it (being an Apple hater). It is sarcasm.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ huh... i did not get u 
moreover am no apple hater (what makes you think so).. i love the iphone... !
i love steve jobs.. he is a genius !

but unfortunately he is the only genius at apple but he is enough to get apple going

the rest of the geniuses are at Google.. Incase you did u not know.. all computer science students die to get a job at google ! yes 100 % fact
and googe phone would have been great... might have toppled iphone ..! in technology and interface design and looks
and it would steal iphone sales ! thanks to geniuses at work in google !

you are Design institute... Google hires top guys from design institutes.. incase you dint know ! with top salary of course 8)

but still gphone won't give that special feeling of being an apple product owner.. !!


i could not stop laughing after seeing that pic .. where iphone is crying after hearing google phone

now common don't say that apple iphone is the greatest ever... what if gphone beats iphone ?? 
untill then iphone wins...!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm saying you didn't get the comic. It is being sarcastic about the gPhone. They mean to convey through that comic that even if the gPhone did exist, it would be no match for the iPhone. The iPhone in the comic is being sarcastic. 

Anyway, from the first post of this thread:





> Coments are supposed to be read-only. That is, no one is allowed to reply to anyone's comments.


Let us not have a discussion here. This is a fun thread. Let it remain so. 


Here's the next comic:

*www.applegeeks.com/comics/issue100.jpg

 LOL! LMFAO!


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2007)

Not related to tech but funny nonetheless

*kirktoons.com/october_2004/images/Catsanddogs.jpg




*www.flashasylum.com/db/files/Comics/Matt/holding-a-guitar-is-like-turning-an-on-off-switch-for-getting-laid.png


*kol.coldfront.net/comic/istrip_files/strips/20060417.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Nov 10, 2007)

*haddadusa.com/Jokes/General/Help_Desk/Help_Desk_05.jpg

Ha! Ha!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

*www.myextralife.com/strips/04-14-2007.jpg

*www.penny-arcade.com/images/2006/20060712.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2007)

*haddadusa.com/Jokes/General/Digital_Age/Pic_08.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *haddadusa.com/Jokes/General/Digital_Age/Pic_08.jpg


lol wish i could do that


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 11, 2007)

lolz.. wish my dad was as patient


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2007)

*haddadusa.com/Jokes/General/Help_Desk/Help_Desk_04.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 11, 2007)

lolz... awesome... ne1 watches the serial "./shutdown"?


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2007)

*www.boingboing.net/images/gfeelinglucky.jpg

*www.cerkit.com/cerkitBlog/content/binary/project.JPG

*warehouse.carlh.com/comic/theWAREHOUSE_comic_108.jpg

*cad-comic.com/comics/20070505.jpg

*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1104.jpg
*www.myextralife.com/strips/10-29-2007.gif

*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1101.jpg
*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1097.jpg
*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1091.jpg
*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1037.jpg
*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1013.jpg
*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1042.jpg


*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_0991.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *haddadusa.com/Jokes/General/Digital_Age/Pic_08.jpg


my mom calls me with a loud voice , i have to come




			
				T15 said:
			
		

> *www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1104.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are really true in my case


----------



## ilugd (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ nice ones and a huge collection. The dad emailing son on the computer cartoon goes on my noticeboard tomorrow.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2007)

Love these:

*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1097.jpg
*www.pcweenies.org/images/toons/pcweenies_1091.jpg

LOL! 


It is 'Command + Q' on a Mac though, by the way.


----------



## casanova (Nov 11, 2007)

This is from The Joy of Tech. I am unable to find the comic now as I received it by mail. Heres the upload

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/3959/googleir4.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> This is from The Joy of Tech. I am unable to find the comic now as I received it by mail. Heres the upload
> 
> *img221.imageshack.us/img221/3959/googleir4.jpg



lol a google boy

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2125/1988775791_53f6679c41_o.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2007)

*www.zakeen.com/phonead.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Nov 16, 2007)

this was from a real online form 
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/9649/98246361jf5.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2007)

*data.tumblr.com/12575865_400.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 18, 2007)

lolz, awesome


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

*Google wrecked the Net.*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1039.gif

Are you feeling unlucky lately?​


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2007)

*imagechan.com/img/images/reality.png

*imagechan.com/img/images/reality.png


----------



## aryayush (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL! 

This one is superb.

Please link to the original comic, man. The guys who draw these awesome strips deserve some traffic.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> This one is superb.
> 
> Please link to the original comic, man. The guys who draw these awesome strips deserve some traffic.


dunno original source link

*www.funkysmell.com/Comics/fsc21_darth_vader.jpg
*www.funkysmell.com/Comics/fsc21_darth_vader.jpg


----------



## sachin_kothari (Dec 10, 2007)

I got this in my mailbox, so no source available.

View attachment 1322


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2007)

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1041.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ahh.. nice work ppl.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2007)

facebook one is cool .. v.cool ! need to show it to all facebookers 
though i don't have one !


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 17, 2007)

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/2296/fight2yu8.gif

Need to say anything more?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

*www.ukuug.org/newsletter/84/uf980528.gif

Source: *www.ukuug.org/newsletter/84/n84-03.shtml

*www.ashlux.com/pics/foxtrot-2000-02-07.png

Source: *www.ashlux.com/drupal-5.1/

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/cartoon_xmas.png

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/cartoon334.png

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/cartoon351.png

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/cartoon343.png

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/g667.gif

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/g348.gif

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/uf003803.gif

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/uf005745.gif

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/C24.gif *www.hypexr.org/comic_page/C32.gif

*www.hypexr.org/comic_page/C28.gif *www.hypexr.org/comic_page/C33.gif

Source: *www.hypexr.org/comics.php

*www.richgentlemenhide.com/images/comics/comic39.jpg

Source: *www.richgentlemenhide.com/comic/ubuntu/


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

*www.pthree.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/ctrlaltdel.png

Source: *www.pthree.org/2006/10/

*www.toothpastefordinner.com/072906/linux-dog.gif

Source: *schlomoseamus.livejournal.com/

*enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/files/2007/06/foxtrot2003-08-14.gif

Source: *enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/06/page/2/

*www.jordanmcgilvray.com/uploads/images/LinuxPaperPics/image003.jpg

Source: *www.jordanmcgilvray.com/index.php?page=computer_information
In case you do not know what is Tourette's syndrome see here


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

a must for all vista users  


*img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/5/12/17/f_comp16m_0ed96c9.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

It has been a while since someone posted a comic in this thread, so I guess it is time to revive it now. Most people who have posted here agree that it is an awesome thread.

I ran across two comics today that had me LMAO. Have at them.

*hijinksensue.com/comics/2008-01-21-macbook-air.jpg

*hijinksensue.com/comics/2007-12-28-fake-steve-jobs.jpg​
Keep 'em comin' and enjoy!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 4, 2008)

*Microsoft's Big Gulp!*

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1065.jpg​


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol


*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1016.gif

*farm1.static.flickr.com/203/500506423_c3c203cd53_o.jpg

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/420.gif


----------



## max_demon (Feb 18, 2008)

*content.answers.com/main/content/img/CDE/_TOONHAK.JPG
*content.answers.com/main/content/img/CDE/_TOONHAK.JPG


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 18, 2008)

wow..this thread is awesome.. a hearty laugh is guaranteed whenever i visit this thread 
thnx for posting guys...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

*Can Kitty contribute to the kitty?

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1072.gif

The paws that refreshes.*​


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

Stop giving me ideas *Aayush*!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

*Social networking hitman.

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1074.gif

If you're too squeamish, he'll do your dirty work.*​


----------



## max_demon (Feb 29, 2008)

*www.jeffiscool.com/pictures/Foxtrot/foxtrot_playoutside.JPG


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 29, 2008)

^^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 29, 2008)

@max demon awesome clip


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

*The Reality of Home Theater.

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1076.gif

We are creatures of primetime habit.*​


----------



## hullap (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^ Rofl
Gr8 Thread


----------



## aryayush (Mar 10, 2008)

*A Blackberry responds to iPhone 2.0.

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1080.jpg

He's hoping he's not Blackburied.*​


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ lol... that's brilliant...


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

*www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comics/20080227.jpg

*www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20080227

hehehe 


_


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

^Lol


----------



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2008)

That's awesome. We need more of these, people.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1091.gif
*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1091.html

 


_

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1092b.gif

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/index.html

hehehe this is nice 


_


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

here are 2 i found today

*dailywebb.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/evolution.jpg

*www.duelinganalogs.com/comics/2007-04-02.png


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

That second one is a classic. 

You should see the Linux bashing that ensues when we have OS-wars on Twitter and the Windows and Mac users join forces. Just search for "get a mac linux" on YouTube and you'll be inundated with a stream of spoofs about both the PC and Mac guy bashing the Linux geek.


----------



## goobimama (May 17, 2008)

Time to bump it up!

*www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1103b.gif


----------



## Maverick340 (May 21, 2008)

somehow all the jokes are pro apple or anti-apple


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

A lot of them, yeah, but certainly not all of them.


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

*www.lessaid.net/fun/apt-get-wife.png


----------



## max_demon (May 25, 2008)

*nfccomic.com/comics/244.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/17370_bhfcl/ATgAAADEQ_31cjo_3BT19GRy8JebieaBxWJwb8idEEcJKkDKUJOpUmfIgUSVh4DXwOeRzfMuWZxoqBcLMg2KRVRbaiORAJtU9VDWgB6ULxOZAwoNDUcySMJ83dEcGg.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

*Other ways Microsoft can convince us to use their Search.

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1109.gif

Are you going to become a MicroSearchy?*​


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

*Signs you may need to get a life.

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1111.gif

How many can you check off?*​
  

(I can check off five. )


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2008)

*They met in June, were married in July.

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1116.gif

Having to wait that whole month was such sweet agony.*​


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

*To all the Gates we’ve loved before…

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1122.jpg

We bid bye bye to our favorite scapegoat... (but it’s true, we love ya Bill.)*​
  


Those are exactly my feelings. Bill Gates rocks, Windows not so much.


----------



## casanova (Jun 27, 2008)

My feeling. Windows Rocks and Bill Gates rocks even better.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

*bill gates?*

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/5276/billgatesempirewwwtxt2pny6.jpg


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

If Steve Jobs Had A Comic Book…


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^lol, you know few becomes a cult and many a community and millions a critic


----------



## iMav (Feb 23, 2009)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/music_drm.png 

The moment I saw this there was only person who came to my mind. Any guesses?


----------

